# Throwing mirror lures....



## nightfish (Oct 31, 2007)

I need some advice on the best way to throw mirror lures. Right now I am using a 6' spinning rod with 8 lb test, and a 9' Tica spinning rod with 12 lb test. Just not getting good distance, I know it's a light lure. Do you guys use any weight, or know of a different way to rig then just the lure itself?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bump*

That 6 footer to 7 or 8 ft. The Tica Flats Master is great for mirro lures. Also the Fenwick Salt Stick is a good choice.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

get urself some 8 or 10lb power pro. will help with distance and sensitivity for feeling a trout bite. 

also, load the road slowly on the foward push, and this will negate the helicopter action that sometimes comes from a mirro..

personally, i throw a 8'6 lami for my mirro's...its the best rod IVE PERSONALLY thrown a mirro on for distance from surf or creek . i absolutely love it. its not noodly like some of the other steelhead/salmon blanks that fenwick puts out. its great. loads nice and slow and that mirro flys straight as an arrow..



thin power pro helps alot 


Jesse


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

nightfish said:


> I need some advice on the best way to throw mirror lures. Right now I am using a 6' spinning rod with 8 lb test, and a 9' Tica spinning rod with 12 lb test. Just not getting good distance, I know it's a light lure. Do you guys use any weight, or know of a different way to rig then just the lure itself?


Put on a weighted popping float about 1.5 feet above the mirrow lure.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fireline20 said:


> Put on a weighted popping float about 1.5 feet above the mirrow lure.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody has used the St. Croix Tidemaster Travel rods for throwing their mirrolures.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You may need to lighten up on the action of your fishing rod and use a lighter weight line to about 8 lb test.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

9 foot tica even the lightest one is a 1 to 3 oz rod.. Mirror Lure generaly weigh 1/2 of an oz.. You'll never load that rod with that weight..Check the weight/lure rating on your 6 footer if its over an oz... Ditto.. Go lighter on the rod.... Most trout rods max @ 5/8's of an oz.. JAM


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rheard514 said:


> Just wondering if anybody has used the St. Croix Tidemaster Travel rods for throwing their mirrolures.



Never used the travel rods, but Tidemasters are my main inshore weapons, in the 'yak. WONDERFUL rods!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I concur with RR -- Tidemaster is my favorite backcountry rod.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*St.Croix rod to heavy*

The tica is way to haevy and the st.croix too for mirrolures get yourself a bluerunner perfect for light lures


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

basic physics is longer rod, thinner line = more distance. medium to medium light power at least 7' long and 8lb power pro w/fluoro leader and you will throw it a mile.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Listen to Jessie on the rod suggestion. I use a G'Loomis SUR1023s and a ST Croix Wild River Salmon Rod for mirrorlures. Both are 8'6" and the bottom rating is 3/8oz. The Lami is in the same ranges. Now these are not cheap with the ST Criox being the least expensive of the three at 110 7 or so years ago. But what you may want to look for is the Class of rod for Salmon fishing since even in the lower price ranges they should have similar characteristics. Now if the Loomis and Lami are in the range go for it. Oh I use 12lb mono and have had people tossing next to me with braid and I'm smoking them.


----------

